# أسلوب بيرت Pert



## ramrom (9 مارس 2007)

أريد معلومات عن أسلوب بيرت و مثال عملي عليها


----------



## botn88 (21 مارس 2007)

تفضل يا أخي هذا الرابط عن أسلوب بيرت 

http://www.arab-api.org/course8/pdf/ex7.pdf



هذي بعض المعلومات عن هذا الأسلوب 
http://www.netmba.com/operations/project/pert/
http://www.arab-api.org/course8/c8_7.htm
المعهد العربي للتخطيط - أسلوب[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] PERT [/FONT]في جدولة المشاريع




هذا موقع باللغة الأنجليزية يشرح معنى بيرت 
http://www.netmba.com/operations/project/pert/

وفقك الله


----------



## aa_nice2000 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي المواقع الجميلة


----------



## virtualknight (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## eng_houssam (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## semoo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو يزيد المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hanaaadel (19 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## آغاميلاد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جداً بارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nofal (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

